# FOTD with Meadowland, Pink Papillon, Pollen, Breezy, ect...



## PrettyKitty (Mar 19, 2005)

If someone want to know how I've applied the colors;

Brow bone: Pollen
Inner corner: Metamorph
Lids: Pink Papillon
Crease: Trax
Under my eyes: Meadowland mixed with Mixing Medium


----------



## wolfmaster (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh my god, this looks amazing on you!! i can't believe you can come up with so many different looks with madame b!!!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 19, 2005)

you always look so gorgeous!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 23, 2005)

Thx girls!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought I posted on this before...maybe before the "incident"!

Gorgeous as always...Once again the lips that created my serious lemming for subculture. Too bad it doesnt look as pretty on me as it does on you! Love the colors on you..


----------



## libra4200 (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, That is sooo beautiful


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 23, 2005)

gorgeous on you.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 23, 2005)

So soft and pretty.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks ladies!

Sorry for Subculture, it doesn't work for you?


----------



## amy (Mar 23, 2005)

Eeee! So fresh and springy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks lovely!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Thanks ladies!

Sorry for Subculture, it doesn't work for you?_

 
Oh dont be sorry...It works for me...just you're WAY prettier, and it looks much better on you


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 24, 2005)

Yay! I'm glad that it works for you!


----------



## alt629 (Mar 26, 2005)

I really like the lining on the lower lid.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 3, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 26, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Tessigrl (Jul 26, 2005)

This is the prettiest eye look yet!!!!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh very pretty!  I'll have to try something like that!  Love the lips, too!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 27, 2005)

Lovely, do u have a full face pic of this look? it looks stunning!! such a pretty girl


----------



## breathless (Jul 31, 2005)

ooo! i love this! oh my goodness! i love the colors so much!


----------



## Tessigrl (Jul 31, 2005)

I think you should do a tutorial on this look, it's just so pretty....


----------

